# I challenge PoliticalChik on any topic



## Billy000

[MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]

If she sees this.

EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.

You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS. 

Set your terms if you have any.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]
> 
> If she sees this.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.
> 
> You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS.
> 
> Set your terms if you have any.







I wouldn't associate with you for the same reason one shouldnt wrestle in the mud with pigs: after a while you realize they enjoy it.


----------



## Spoonman

call out thread to politicalchic


----------



## PoliticalChic

Spoonman said:


> call out thread to politicalchic



"In addition to the right of assembly guaranteed by this clause, the Court has also ruled that the Amendment implicitly protects freedom of association."

Thank heaven for freedom of association!


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]
> 
> If she sees this.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.
> 
> You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS.
> 
> Set your terms if you have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't associate with you for the same reason one shouldn&#8217;t wrestle in the mud with pigs: after a while you realize they enjoy it.
Click to expand...


Try to be witty all you want, [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]. You're still backing out. Obviously that says a lot...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]
> 
> If she sees this.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.
> 
> You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS.
> 
> Set your terms if you have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't associate with you for the same reason one shouldnt wrestle in the mud with pigs: after a while you realize they enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to be witty all you want, [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]. You're still backing out. Obviously that says a lot...
Click to expand...





You are correct, Billy000IQ.....

I tremble at the thought of having to deal with you.....


Then, there's this:

Well if it isnt fat stinking billygoat billyboy. How art thou, thou globby bottle of cheap, stinking chip-oil? Come get some in the yarbles, if you have any yarbles, you eunuch jelly thou!
 Alex Delarge, A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Ropey




----------



## rdean

PoliticalChic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]
> 
> If she sees this.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.
> 
> You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS.
> 
> Set your terms if you have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't associate with you for the same reason one shouldnt wrestle in the mud with pigs: after a while you realize they enjoy it.
Click to expand...












I'm sorry.  I thought you were a Republican.  Right wingers love to wrestle in pig shit.  It's not like they hide it.  They make it a huge celebration.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]
> 
> If she sees this.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.
> 
> You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS.
> 
> Set your terms if you have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't associate with you for the same reason one shouldnt wrestle in the mud with pigs: after a while you realize they enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.  I thought you were a Republican.  Right wingers love to wrestle in pig shit.  It's not like they hide it.  They make it a huge celebration.
Click to expand...


^ Claims he was a Republican


----------



## Two Thumbs

aww, I'm kinda bummed.

PC showed mercy.

but then again, onesided beat downs arent' all the fun to watch


----------



## Luissa

If it is a copy and paste war, PC will kick your ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Billy000

PoliticalChic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't associate with you for the same reason one shouldnt wrestle in the mud with pigs: after a while you realize they enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to be witty all you want, [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]. You're still backing out. Obviously that says a lot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, Billy000IQ.....
> 
> I tremble at the thought of having to deal with you.....
> 
> 
> Then, there's this:
> 
> Well if it isnt fat stinking billygoat billyboy. How art thou, thou globby bottle of cheap, stinking chip-oil? Come get some in the yarbles, if you have any yarbles, you eunuch jelly thou!
>  Alex Delarge, A Clockwork Orange
Click to expand...


Seriously how old are you?


----------



## Unkotare

Desperate failure on the part of Billy.


----------



## Darkwind

Billy000 said:


> @PoliticalChic
> 
> If she sees this.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.
> 
> You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS.
> 
> Set your terms if you have any.


Save yourself the embarrassment.

What it means to be a liberal is a wholly subjective discussion, determined by the individual.  So, how  is it that you intend to have objective facts on opinions that are by their very nature, partisan?

Seriously, if you want to issue a challenge, do yourself a favor and don't.  You have to first be able to articulate what it is you want to debate.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Billy000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to be witty all you want, [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]. You're still backing out. Obviously that says a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, Billy000IQ.....
> 
> I tremble at the thought of having to deal with you.....
> 
> 
> Then, there's this:
> 
> Well if it isnt fat stinking billygoat billyboy. How art thou, thou globby bottle of cheap, stinking chip-oil? Come get some in the yarbles, if you have any yarbles, you eunuch jelly thou!
>  Alex Delarge, A Clockwork Orange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously how old are you?
Click to expand...


She's about 5 years past the average age that Asian women magically jump from looking 12 to looking 65+,

which makes her about 47.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

She posts on like 5 different topics a day and yet Progs feel a need to call her out to debate

LOL priceless


----------



## thanatos144

Gee the commies seems annoyed with pc lol good girl 

tapatalk post


----------



## Luissa

thanatos144 said:


> Gee the commies seems annoyed with pc lol good girl
> 
> tapatalk post




You don't even know what communism is. Plus I bet even PC thinks you are a moron. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Billy000

Darkwind said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @PoliticalChic
> 
> If she sees this.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that. I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal. As in, the definition of the American liberal and their motivations and political goals.
> 
> You choose who begins the debate and the time frame of completion. I require non-partisan sources of information with OBJECTIVE FACTS.
> 
> Set your terms if you have any.
> 
> 
> 
> Save yourself the embarrassment.
> 
> What it means to be a liberal is a wholly subjective discussion, determined by the individual.  So, how  is it that you intend to have objective facts on opinions that are by their very nature, partisan?
> 
> Seriously, if you want to issue a challenge, do yourself a favor and don't.  You have to first be able to articulate what it is you want to debate.
Click to expand...


I will agree a small part of being liberal is subjective, but we are still talking about fundamental definitions of words here. It is largely objective. While not all people of a particular political ideology agree, there are still obvious fundamental beliefs they all adhere too. This is politics, not philosophy. You're an idiot if you think a debate can go anywhere without objectivity. Saying liberalism and socialism are one in the same is just as ridiculous as saying conservatism and liberalism are one in the same. PC has a poor understand of what liberalism actually is and I can prove it.

Okay, now move on little boy and let the grown ups talk. This Is the Bull Ring you know. I find it amazing you cons are attacking me right now. All I did was propose a debate. Why am I not surprised you are choosing to ignore the obvious lack of integrity of PC's refusal to even begin the debate?


----------



## Dot Com

looks like PC forfeited. Nice going Billy000


----------



## Ropey

Keep looking.


----------



## Spoonman

Dot Com said:


> looks like PC forfeited. Nice going Billy000



looks like PC knows a total waste of time when she sees one


----------



## Dot Com

better luck next time PC  







(Billy000 would have mopped the floor w/ her  )


----------



## Spoonman

Dot Com said:


> better luck next time PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Billy000 would have mopped the floor w/ her  )



she already won


----------



## Moonglow

Luissa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee the commies seems annoyed with pc lol good girl
> 
> tapatalk post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what communism is. Plus I bet even PC thinks you are a moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
Click to expand...


Who isn't??????????


----------



## thanatos144

Luissa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee the commies seems annoyed with pc lol good girl
> 
> tapatalk post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what communism is. Plus I bet even PC thinks you are a moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
Click to expand...


Oh look the crack whore speaks again.  Read a book 

tapatalk post


----------



## Luissa

thanatos144 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee the commies seems annoyed with pc lol good girl
> 
> tapatalk post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what communism is. Plus I bet even PC thinks you are a moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look the crack whore speaks again.  Read a book
> 
> tapatalk post
Click to expand...



The drop out moron is telling me to read a book? What was the last book you read? Goodnight Moon?


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## thanatos144

Luissa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what communism is. Plus I bet even PC thinks you are a moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look the crack whore speaks again.  Read a book
> 
> tapatalk post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The drop out moron is telling me to read a book? What was the last book you read? Goodnight Moon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
Click to expand...


To sail beyond sunset.  

tapatalk post


----------



## Luissa

thanatos144 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee the commies seems annoyed with pc lol good girl
> 
> tapatalk post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what communism is. Plus I bet even PC thinks you are a moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look the crack whore speaks again.  Read a book
> 
> tapatalk post
Click to expand...



And I love that the drop out calls me a crack whore.  
Your hatred for women is very apparent. Oh! And to answer your question. Women might not always be better than men, but they are always better than you. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Luissa

thanatos144 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look the crack whore speaks again.  Read a book
> 
> tapatalk post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drop out moron is telling me to read a book? What was the last book you read? Goodnight Moon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To sail beyond sunset.
> 
> tapatalk post
Click to expand...



Your jail cell buddy read it to you? 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Zander

> I challenge you on a debate on what it means to be a liberal.



I love this sentence.....


----------



## Listening

Dot Com said:


> better luck next time PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Billy000 would have mopped the floor w/ her  )



Let's see how dottie does in the Bull Ring.


----------

